# Most comfortable climber for hunting ALL DAY........



## ALLBEEF (Oct 19, 2007)

I know - I know another one of these kind of threads -- sorry fellers but I gotta know - What kind do ya'll suggest? I want something that I should have no problem sitting in all day!
Thanks


----------



## TN deer hunter (Oct 19, 2007)

Summit Goliath or Tree Lounge


----------



## marknga (Oct 19, 2007)

I would have to say the Buckshot "Cadillac" or the later model "Eldorado". These climbers face the tree and are extremely comfortable, easy to climb, safe ...... all the factors I need taken care of.

Mark


----------



## hookedonbass (Oct 19, 2007)

I just sold the most comfortable one I have owned personally. I just got too fat for it .

It was a Brent Hunt Whitetail Classic Climber. The most comfortable stands to me are always going to be ones that face the tree. I have a Summit Viper and I like it, but it's not as comfortable as the ones that face the tree.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 19, 2007)

i just bought the new summit viper ultimate. it is by far the most comfortable stand i've ever been in. it is expensive but it was worth it


----------



## PChunter (Oct 19, 2007)

API grandslam supreme.


----------



## hevishot (Oct 19, 2007)

PChunter said:


> API grandslam supreme.



what dis man said....


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 19, 2007)

JRH industries makes an EXTREMELY comfortable stand...the gunslinger..it would be a toss up between it and the tree lounge for comfort..


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 19, 2007)

hookedonbass said:


> I just sold the most comfortable one I have owned personally. I just got too fat for it .
> 
> It was a Brent Hunt Whitetail Classic Climber. The most comfortable stands to me are always going to be ones that face the tree. I have a Summit Viper and I like it, but it's not as comfortable as the ones that face the tree.



I agree!


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 20, 2007)

Summit Goliath...

Great stand, plenty of room, and very safe.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

There's alot of comfortable stands out there, but I don't think there is a single one climber that don't get somewhat uncomfortable for a all day sitting.... small space and the butttt gets awful sore sitting in one lil spot cushioned or not..... others might disagree but I know my butttt goes to hurtin...
** I hunt out of Summit Viper climbing stands and love them... very, very comfortable!!


----------



## Todd E (Oct 20, 2007)

All day hunt.......these are my 1 and 2 choices. Length of walk and terrain dictate which I use. 

1)Tree Lounge w/bow adapter
        requires more work to tote and climb
        worth it though for all day

2)Ol Man Grand Vision
        easier to tote and climb
        lil tight and causes me to cramp some

I've owned several and these are my all day go to stands. Never used a Summit. Looks good for an all day'er, but may cause cramp issues. Dunno.


----------



## Judge (Oct 21, 2007)

Tree Lounge is it, if weight, set up, and carrying are not an issue.  I believe I could stay in it 24 hours


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 21, 2007)

summit goliath but all i haves used is summit


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Oct 21, 2007)

tree lounge


----------



## Bruz (Oct 21, 2007)

TN deer hunter said:


> Summit Goliath or Tree Lounge



Summit Goliath.


----------



## RATTLER (Oct 21, 2007)

Summitt Or Buckshot/supermag


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 21, 2007)

Gunslinger


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 21, 2007)

Summitt Viper, Comfortable and it doesn't way 65lbs!
Many of the very comfortable ones are bulky and heavy the Summit Viper is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 21, 2007)

Summit Goliath. I also like the API star supreme.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 21, 2007)

*Tried out the Summit Goliath the wife got for me*

Comfortable stand,plenty of room.


----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2007)

Bruz said:


> Summit Goliath.



I agree.

I also have a Buckshot Bigshot that faces the tree.  Comfortable and adjustable but for all day sits I prefer the Goliath.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Oct 21, 2007)

Summit all the way!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the Tree Lounge is the most comfortable but it's a major pain in the rump to set up.    I usually put mine on a tree and leave it for the season.    The Summit Viper is the most comfortable of stands that really ARE portable IMO.


----------



## Abolt20 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Summit Goliath*



Bruz said:


> Summit Goliath.



I'll Agree


----------



## whchunter (Oct 22, 2007)

*Tree Walker*

Has anyone ever used the Treewalker? It looks good and comfortable.  Ever noticed how many stands you've bought and seen at shows but no longer hear about? I still love my Tomcat climber. Reference www.treewalkertreestands.com


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 22, 2007)

Summit goliath! I got this one because it gave me a little more room to move but was still very comfortable!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 22, 2007)

Ol'Man Multi-Vision....

I typically hate using climbers, but I really like this one. So comfortable you can take a good nap in it and not worry about falling out.

Carries easy, easy to attach to tree.


----------



## Cranium (Oct 22, 2007)

Gunslinger hands down


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Oct 22, 2007)

I would definately say a stand that faces the tree for sitting all day. The one I have is pretty heavy so you dont want to move it alot but it is very comfortable. I would much rather hunt my summit viper in most cases but sitting all day this is my choice.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Oct 22, 2007)

Buckshot/Supermag 100% of the time for me now, I have a Treelounge that I haven't used in four years.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 22, 2007)

Bruz said:


> Summit Goliath.



and the goliath gets another vote...........


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll be the first to say I don't hunt all day, but when I am there hunting out of my climber, you'll notice that it's a LoneWolf Sit 'n Climb.  You won't find a quieter stand, and, yes, it's comfy, too!!!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Oct 24, 2007)

It does'nt get any better than the gunslinger for all day. Now remember everyone has their own opinion. I've had about all out there and now in my 50's I know a slinger is like sitting in your lazyboy at home. Beats the treelounge in every way.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 24, 2007)

having about 10 vipers I would say that the summit line is the way to go...however I would tell you to get a goliath if it was going to be your only stand and it was going to be an all day stand sometimes as well.

the vipers are fine, but the xtra room in the goliath is the way to go...we just buy vipers cause we can get them for about $60 cheaper whether new or used.

Jack, the more I look at that gunslinger when you post your pics the more I want to go pick one up!


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 24, 2007)

summit viper and the api grandslam  are both my fav's.....
but i'd use the summit first!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Oct 24, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> having about 10 vipers I would say that the summit line is the way to go...however I would tell you to get a goliath if it was going to be your only stand and it was going to be an all day stand sometimes as well.
> 
> the vipers are fine, but the xtra room in the goliath is the way to go...we just buy vipers cause we can get them for about $60 cheaper whether new or used.
> 
> Jack, the more I look at that gunslinger when you post your pics the more I want to go pick one up!



Jim for gun hunting it will change your mind about all them melted down aluminum cans you have been toting around on your back for years. 

Here's a little review I did last year on mine...

 Gunslinger, here's my skinny on it. A lot of stand makers have gotten away from the V bar on tree stands. The GS has V bars, not really a problem just we've all used them and most know the somewhat of a pain they are. Open em up and slide one half around the tree while putting a screw in for a treestand knob to go on. Really a pain. I can get over that pain. With 4 bolts to put in the V bars there are 2 knobs on the foot climber to stand it up in the climbing position, the side supports which double as a bungee holder for behind the feet when climbing. Takes only a minute to install these. Now the way the stand is made the seat part seems awkward at first just because of the funny angle you have to hang it on the tree in. I can live with that and only takes a minute to get in on, then thoses dang treestand knobs! I got the heavyweight model because well, I'm a heavy guy. Mine weighs I think 32 pounds. Now the good part of it is it carries very very good. The climbing, well it climbs better than any stand I've been in period. Very easy and real balanced, very balanced. Does it grip a tree? Now we know why some still use V bars now I believe, and the cleats grip better than anything I've been on in a while. Now once you are in the hunting position you have become part of the tree I'm telling you. I took a ratchet strap and actually tied the foot climber and around the foot rest on the sitting half and made it one rock solid integrated piece with the tree. Now here is the part that is the biggest reason for having one and makes any negative just go away. This baby is like sitting in a leather interiored cadillac. I've had a lot of stands and there is no way a climber can get any more comfortable. The head rest is a very nice addition also. There is more room than you can imagine when hunting. I put camouflage duck tape over the pipe insulation for a very nice touch. You can put your feet straight out across the V bar on the stand and virtually lay down. You can put them on the foot rest and that is my favorite position. Or you can put them on the foot climber. The side bars on the sitting half are absolutely perfect for propping on to shoot. Double that with the tree and you have about as close to benchrest as you can get in a tree. I must say my ol man will get a rest just for the sheer comfort of this stand. Also 2 absolutely perfectly positioned gun rest are a nice addition. I leave the gun across the arm rests and use the guns rests for hanging my stuff. All in all I don't think anyone would or could say they didn't love it. Now I would wait until Jan- May to buy one. Thay are 50 dollars off. All I can say is where has this been all my life period. I'll say 5 star plus. I payed 249.00 for mine from the factory.


----------



## Cranium (Oct 24, 2007)

Jack Flynn said:


> Jim for gun hunting it will change your mind about all them melted down tin cans you have been toting around on your back for years.
> 
> Here's a little review I did last year on mine...
> 
> Gunslinger, here's my skinny on it. A lot of stand makers have gotten away from the V bar on tree stands. The GS has V bars, not really a problem just we've all used them and most know the somewhat of a pain they are. Open em up and slide one half around the tree while putting a screw in for a treestand knob to go on. Really a pain. I can get over that pain. With 4 bolts to put in the V bars there are 2 knobs on the foot climber to stand it up in the climbing position, the side supports which double as a bungee holder for behind the feet when climbing. Takes only a minute to install these. Now the way the stand is made the seat part seems awkward at first just because of the funny angle you have to hang it on the tree in. I can live with that and only takes a minute to get in on, then thoses dang treestand knobs! I got the heavyweight model because well, I'm a heavy guy. Mine weighs I think 32 pounds. Now the good part of it is it carries very very good. The climbing, well it climbs better than any stand I've been in period. Very easy and real balanced, very balanced. Does it grip a tree? Now we know why some still use V bars now I believe, and the cleats grip better than anything I've been on in a while. Now once you are in the hunting position you have become part of the tree I'm telling you. I took a ratchet strap and actually tied the foot climber and around the foot rest on the sitting half and made it one rock solid integrated piece with the tree. Now here is the part that is the biggest reason for having one and makes any negative just go away. This baby is like sitting in a leather interiored cadillac. I've had a lot of stands and there is no way a climber can get any more comfortable. The head rest is a very nice addition also. There is more room than you can imagine when hunting. I put camouflage duck tape over the pipe insulation for a very nice touch. You can put your feet straight out across the V bar on the stand and virtually lay down. You can put them on the foot rest and that is my favorite position. Or you can put them on the foot climber. The side bars on the sitting half are absolutely perfect for propping on to shoot. Double that with the tree and you have about as close to benchrest as you can get in a tree. I must say my ol man will get a rest just for the sheer comfort of this stand. Also 2 absolutely perfectly positioned gun rest are a nice addition. I leave the gun across the arm rests and use the guns rests for hanging my stuff. All in all I don't think anyone would or could say they didn't love it. Now I would wait until Jan- May to buy one. Thay are 50 dollars off. All I can say is where has this been all my life period. I'll say 5 star plus. I payed 249.00 for mine from the factory.




AGREE with all of the above!!!!  It's unreal how safe & how comfortable this stand is....when I hunt all day this is the ONLY portable for me!!!!


----------



## 2789britt (Oct 24, 2007)

Trophy whitetail hunter the orignal


----------



## jsullens21 (Oct 29, 2007)

https://www.equalizertreestands.com/index.php


----------



## packrat (Oct 29, 2007)

*climber*

GOLIATH


----------



## tylernext (Oct 29, 2007)

i have a summit viper and love it to death. i will have a tree lounge with accessories tomorrow. hope it will be as comfortable as what i have heard. otherwise it may be for sale or trade for another summit.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 30, 2007)

Wetzel said:


> Summit Goliath...
> 
> Great stand, plenty of room, and very safe.



This man said it straight up for you!

Can't beat a SUMMIT!


----------



## lineman 24 (Nov 8, 2007)

whchunter said:


> Has anyone ever used the Treewalker? It looks good and comfortable.  Ever noticed how many stands you've bought and seen at shows but no longer hear about? I still love my Tomcat climber. Reference www.treewalkertreestands.com



I have the fat man version of the tom cat called the FaT cat I love it. easy to climb with , carry, and comfortable with a few modifications.


----------



## dixie (Nov 8, 2007)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> JRH industries makes an EXTREMELY comfortable stand...the gunslinger..it would be a toss up between it and the tree lounge for comfort..



yep, I have a couple of lounges but used a slinger before both are great for a all dayer. When I see anyone knocking the tree lounge I just grin cause I know its someone who didn't bother to take the time to learn to use it


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 9, 2007)

anybody remember the api predator. i think thats right? big stand, hard to set up but very roomy and comfortable once on the tree.


----------



## 3darcher (Nov 9, 2007)

equalizer treestands (used to be called Buckshot treestands)

One awesome stand. between my father and myself, we own 6 of these stands. They are extremely comfortable.


----------



## jimbob86 (Dec 2, 2007)

i have hunted out of just about anything that climbs except for API.  i would either say for strickly comfort Doc's recliner, or JRH industries gunslinger w/pad. but for both worlds, more portability and comfort i would go with either, ol'man multivision, treewalker, or gorilla magnum deluxe convertable.  Also now ol'man has its aluminum series. what you need to look for in general with climbers(at least what i have found) is you need to look at weight, non-pressure seat (usually this mean net or hammok), and some type of foot adjustment(like foot rests ect.). you need to be able to move your feet within the stand to different positions, the more the better. so do your research look up all these stands on this page and just keep in mind what i have said. everyone is going to have their own opinion for their own reason so figure it out for yourself. also height and weight play a big role in which stand you get.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 4, 2007)

Gunslinger. Best there is hands down.


----------



## SCPO (Dec 4, 2007)

API OUTBACK. discontinued several years ago. you can sit either way.


----------



## Coltsmoke (Dec 4, 2007)

Tree lounge, I've stayed in mine from daylight to dark many times. I have a lighter stand I used before the tree lounge, I pulled it out a couple of times thinking it was a better choice because of being lighter, wrong, both times. I'll take the tree lounge, any extra trouble is worth it to me.


----------



## gwcarter3 (Dec 4, 2007)

Gunslinger


----------



## gwcarter3 (Dec 4, 2007)

I also have a Treewalker and it is a Great stand, very comfortable and stable, easy to climb and quiet, can sit all day in it if needed, I usually sit for 6 or so hrs.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 4, 2007)

api grand slam supreme , can face the tree or away . more comfy facing away [ get tired of sittin  , stand up n move around fer a bit ].....


----------



## stev (Dec 4, 2007)

I love my summitts.But for an all day hunt i have to go with the lounge.


----------



## GunRights4US (Dec 5, 2007)

TreeLounge

I have two.  One of 'em I've had for nearly twenty years and it's still in great condition.  Some folks complain about setup problems, but I don't have any problems with it.  It just takes getting used to...that's all.

It's a tad heavy, but there is NO tree stand to beat it for all day comfort.  I sit all day about 50% of the time.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Dec 5, 2007)

My buddy had a API(?) Predator years ago- I don't think too many bought them. It was like having a Lazyboy recliner in a tree. It wasn't as portable as they claimed it to be. 30-something pounds and took a hour to set up, but once you got up there, you could stay all weekend. It stayed on the same tree for 6 years before somebody stole it.


----------



## whchunter (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stolen*



MonroeTaco said:


> My buddy had a API(?) Predator years ago- I don't think too many bought them. It was like having a Lazyboy recliner in a tree. It wasn't as portable as they claimed it to be. 30-something pounds and took a hour to set up, but once you got up there, you could stay all weekend. It stayed on the same tree for 6 years before somebody stole it.



Another Predator probably just fell in love with it.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 18, 2007)

Summit Goliath.  Stand before this one was the API Grand Slam Supreme.  Both are VERY COMFORTABLE when it comes to all-day-long dark to dark hunting.  I've spent several all-day-long hunts out of both stands.  I like the Goliath a little better because of its cables versus the chains.  It is also a small amount lighter than the API.


----------



## red tail (Dec 26, 2007)

summit viper  or Summit Goliath depending on how big a boy you are.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 26, 2007)

*SUMMIT*

I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS ANOTHER DEER STAND BESIDES A SUMMIT.JUST KIDDING.I HAVE A SUMMIT VIPER SS.I LET YOU IN ON A TRICK.BUY THE REGULAR VIPER SS,THEN GET ON SUMMITS WEB SITE AND BUY THE SEAT THAT COMES WITH THE ULTIMATE VIPER.YOU SAVE SOME MONEY AND BE COMFORTABLE.DONT GET ME WRONG THOUGH THE VIPER SS WITH THE FACTORY SEAT IS VERY COMFORTABLE ANYWAY.........OH YEAH WHEN IT COMES TO SAFETY I ONLY TRUST A SUMMIT.


----------



## diamondback (Dec 28, 2007)

got a summit goliath for xmas.cant wait to try it out.I set it up here at home and it is very comfortable.Very light and easy to carry and put together.


----------

